# Uber now offering Instant Pay "Read More about it"



## UBERNEWBIE#1 (May 10, 2015)

Just received this email from Uber entitled, "Instant Payments have arrived at Uber" - Get paid right away with Instant Pay. What I like about this is the word "Instant" ...No more waiting for Wednesday to come...and no more fee based "Daily Pay"....Here's the fine Print:

*Uber has partnered with Go Bank for this program. To participate, you’ll need to sign up for an Uber Debit Card for Go Bank and maintain eligibility. While Uber and Go Bank endeavor to make Instant Pay funds available near real-time, payments may be subject to delay. Uber reserves the right to discontinue the program at any time and revert to standard payment terms. Go Bank’s $8.95 monthly membership fee is waived for 6 months each time you receive a deposit for your Uber earnings. You’ll receive your Visa debit card within 5-8 business days.

Go Bank is a brand of Green Dot Bank, Member FDIC, which also operates under brands Green Dot Bank and Bonneville Bank. Deposits under any of these trade names are deposits with a single FDIC-insured bank, Green Dot Bank, and are aggregated for deposit insurance coverage.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"Uber reserves the right to discontinue the program at any time and revert to standard payment terms." Once I read a sentence like this, I say run the other direction. Also I wouldn 't deal with green dot ever since they out-sourced a few years back. Believe me, you'll end up paying something on it.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't trust it.
ok, I can use it at any ATM and Gobank won't charge me. But the bank that hosts the ATM will. Also I'm used to using electronic checks to pay my bills via my current checking account. And my Rent by physical check. Be a pain to transfer balances from Gobank to Mybank.
I can wait until Wednesday to get paid. I hope they don't turn around and make me wait until Friday?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> "Uber reserves the right to discontinue the program at any time and revert to standard payment terms." Once I read a sentence like this, I say run the other direction. Also I wouldn 't deal with green dot ever since they out-sourced a few years back. Believe me, you'll end up paying something on it.


Except it seems real easy to use the service and pay 0$ for it. If there are some hidden fees i ask anybody to point them out


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Why uber doesn't partner with Stripe like Lyft is beyond me. They could also partner with PayPal, but GreenDot is a no starter for me.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Except it seems real easy to use the service and pay 0$ for it. If there are some hidden fees i ask anybody to point them out


That usually happens after the fact. I think the phrase "uber reserves the right to.........". can negate what you just wrote.
But other then that I do agree with you. I don't see any hidden fees at the moment.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Except it seems real easy to use the service and pay 0$ for it. If there are some hidden fees i ask anybody to point them out


You have to pay the ATM owner a fee to withdraw money.
You have to pay a fee to eft money from that account, if eft is possible.
You have to pay a fee to print checks and use checks.
And you risk becoming dependant on daily pay and be unable to change to another company because of it. Right Hand Man did that instant pay stuff. I made more money using ManPower getting paid weekly doing the same job Right Hand Man people did for $3.00 more per hour because they couldn't exist without daily pay.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> You have to pay the ATM owner a fee to withdraw money.
> You have to pay a fee to eft money from that account, if eft is possible.
> You have to pay a fee to print checks and use checks.
> And you risk becoming dependant on daily pay and be unable to change to another company because of it. Right Hand Man did that instant pay stuff. I made more money using ManPower getting paid weekly doing the same job Right Hand Man people did for $3.00 more per hour because they couldn't exist without daily pay.


I wouldn't say those fees are hidden. Sounds like common fees associated with most cards from most companies.that is, If people chose to use all those options (eft and checks I never would)


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I wouldn't say those fees are hidden. Sounds like common fees associated with most cards from most companies.that is, If people chose to use all those options (eft and checks I never would)


How else do you get money out of the account and into a bill collectors hands?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> How else do you get money out of the account and into a bill collectors hands?


Ever hear of more than one bank account? I wouldnt use this to pay bills. Surely wouldnt use any account that charges to pay bills


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

A certain somebody did a video on this a few months ago and had nothing good to say about it:






Spoiler Alert: Yes it's from UMan


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Ever hear of more than one bank account? I wouldnt use this to pay bills. Surely wouldnt use any account that charges to pay bills


Your income goes into That bank account. Therefore you would use that bank account to pay your bills because taking it from an account with no income would be stupid.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Great! Only problem is that I don't drive for that brand!

I get tipped on app. Not ab-U-sed


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> Your income goes into That bank account. Therefore you would use that bank account to pay your bills because taking it from an account with no income would be stupid.


You're talking as if somebody did this they didnt have a previous bank account for goign with GoBank

I already have a bank account used for paying bills, I wouldnt switch it. Nor does all my income go to 1 bank. I have 3 banks and this would make 4

and is atm charges and etf charges only unquie to this bank? Or is that common....


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You're talking as if somebody did this they didnt have a previous bank account for goign with GoBank
> 
> I already have a bank account used for paying bills, I wouldnt switch it. Nor does all my income go to 1 bank. I have 3 banks and this would make 4
> 
> and is atm charges and etf charges only unquie to this bank? Or is that common....


Dude, Your income goes into gobank, your bills are paid by yourbank so you have to get the money from gobank into yourbank via an eft charge.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> Dude, Your income goes into gobank, your bills are paid by yourbank so you have to get the money from gobank into yourbank via an eft charge.


Well yeah if you ASSUME that I use my Uber money to pay bills, smh. As if Ubering has to be everyone's only job?

You do know you dont have to send every Uber deposit into gobank right?

You do know you can pay some bills and buy things using it as a checkcard right? That doesnt have fee, u do know this?

Also, Im sure you know they have a network of over 40,000 ATM's nationwide where you can withdraw for free now right?


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

There's one thing I've learned in life is that..........nothing is free!!!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

My understanding is there are no ATM fees if you use a Walmart ATM since Walmart has a partnership with Go Bank.

I currently use Daily Pay and send the funds to a NetSpend account which I have associated with my PayPal account. I'm going to switch over to Instant Pay and try it for a bit and see which is better for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BillyBrady said:


> *It's a cookbook!*


fell off my chair when I saw that... 
you don't look old enough to know about that.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

From my understanding you dont have to use the instant pay feature all the time. And using it once will waive your 8.95 fee for 6 months. If you dont hit cash out by monday 4am then your earnings show up wednesday as normal. 

Some mentioned atm fees for withdraws. Use one of their 40k atms. Even using no pay services and getting paid wednesday you may not always be near your local bank to get cash. Gotta pay for convienence


----------

